# Head to small for body?



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think she looks perfect. She is very beautiful. Females do usually have a smaller head.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think her head looks fine....what does your vet say? I love the pictures of Mildred and your pointer. Mildred...cute name too.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!!! She looks like any self respecting teenager would - lanky and adorable!


----------



## rbwamsley (Feb 9, 2010)

janine said:


> I think her head looks fine....what does your vet say? I love the pictures of Mildred and your pointer. Mildred...cute name too.


I have not asked the vet yet.

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh how cute - give her a kiss on the nose for me

and, she looks fine. all puppies go through weird growing cycles - their legs are too long / too short or their ears grow but their tail doesn't, all sorts of funny stuff. so you may think her head looks odd, but just give it a week and something else will look weird.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

She looks absolutely perfect.  Love that tongue!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

She looks gorgeous. Remember she is still young and has some growing to do!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I'm not a conformation expert, but she looks just fine to me!! She's BEAUTIFUL!! I LOVE the picture of her on the float with your Pointer. She looks VERY much like the queen she is!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Did you get Mildred from a hobby breeder? Reason I ask is that she looks fine to me, and if you purchased her from a hobby breeder, and ask the question of her breeder, I bet her breeder would respond that the line Mildred comes from has typical growth spurts and that the body tends to "pop" before the head and that Mildred is very normal.

I could show you photos of Mac when she was around Mildred's age and we saw just the opposite--a big goober head on top of a small body. She looked like a happy ms potato head. Mac is the third golden we've purchased from this breeder and we were pretty much expecting this--the heads "pop" first, and then the body. In your case, it could be just the opposite, and that's just as normal--pups go through all sorts of odd looking phases. 

Enjoy every one of Mildred's growth phases! She still has many to go through, I'm sure!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I think she looks great.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable and I love the picture of her in her shades. She is a star.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Did you get Mildred from a hobby breeder? Reason I ask is that she looks fine to me, and if you purchased her from a hobby breeder, and ask the question of her breeder, I bet her breeder would respond that the line Mildred comes from has typical growth spurts and that the body tends to "pop" before the head and that Mildred is very normal.
> 
> I could show you photos of Mac when she was around Mildred's age and we saw just the opposite--a big goober head on top of a small body. She looked like a happy ms potato head. Mac is the third golden we've purchased from this breeder and we were pretty much expecting this--the heads "pop" first, and then the body. In your case, it could be just the opposite, and that's just as normal--pups go through all sorts of odd looking phases.
> 
> Enjoy every one of Mildred's growth phases! She still has many to go through, I'm sure!


I agree with rappwizard. Jack is the opposite of Mac. His body has grown quite a bit more than his head. But our breeder told us that in their lines the head is the last thing to come back when they're growing. That may be the same with Mildred.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Wow! 

Your girl is absolutely a knockout and I aslo LOVE THE PICTURE of her with the sunglasses!!!!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks like a normal 8 month old Golden to me. Females have smaller heads than males. Are you comparing her to someone's male?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I think she looks perfect too.
As someone else wrote, they do go through spurts of growth at different times. But honestly, she is one pretty little girl and I think she looks lovely just as she is!

---
Kim


----------

